# SS VS Megafish Throwdown date set!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunday! Sunday!! Green Valley Raceway, no wait, Lake Livingston!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

let the fun begin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, you 2 sure waited until the fishing got a bit tough, but that may be a good thing, lol. Now the winner will be able to do some serious trash talking!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WBF, yes I will.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Always Eager to get the EASY part done!*



shadslinger said:


> WBF, yes I will.


The EASY part would be Talking about it and the Guru seems to count his chickens before they hatch! Smack Smackk:headknock!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am disappointed with the level of the trash-talk.  Can y'all take it up a notch or two? I'm bored. LOL! :headknock


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Will this be a TV event?? Should make the local news flash.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Hallmark is making a new card for the occasion, *" Sorry for your Spanking Charlie, but only tuna with good skills win!*
With this ugly mug on the inside.

You will see this same numb look of shock and awe when the 2.5 hours of brutal battering is over.









*SS*


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Are we going to have live threads streaming during the Main event? LOL:ac550::cheers:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They did wait long enough. It might be a little rough out there tomorrow. The battle of the old geesers. LOL!!!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

So where are the tickets to this MAIN EVENT on sale. Or is it already a sellout? Or is it on Pay-Per-View? I agree with Reel Time, I was expecting a bit more on the trash talking just before game day!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*D-Day*

:work::biggrin::biggrinont forget about the Old Dude in the Green shirt right Carl!!! SS real Quiet today Mega's loaded up an ready to roll! Hope his Depends are not in a wad!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some of us have to work for a living Megafish,.......It's storming around the area, but if you weenie out, well we shall see, click, click, click. Like the Tell Tale Heart, that sounds is going drive you nuts.
I greased the clicker up and it's ready to RUMBBBBBBBLLLLEEE!

Does anyone here remember the day megafish was on this hump we were fishing and he stared on








as our customers pulled in, big white bass, stripers, and hybrids out of the lake not 20 yards from him.
I thought he was going to cry, sad4sm!
I offered to give him some _fishing lessons_, but he was too proud, some people!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

There is some bad weather blowing over and maybe both of you should reschedule for a better day. Or maybe go out this afternoon.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

As of 6:57 AM on Throwdown day, I think they would be lightning rods!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

The trash talk is a little better but not what I expected for such an event. Does anyone know if they went out this morning? I am concerned with the weather this morning.
Cowboy, are you doing the video for the event? They might need a referee.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Carol, my mole at Beacon Bay confirmed they are on the lake. Not in Red Fin.
The water appears fishable.
Only 0.13 inches of rain on the lake surface last night. Most of the big rain event went east of the lake. Right over my house. Thanks for the cloud juice Mother Nature.
Like you, I was very disappointed in the verbal build up to this event.
Both are excellent fishermen but real panty waist when it comes to hype.
There are lots of tutoring sites on Google.
Maybe the winner, if there is one, will do a little online surfing before he starts crowing.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Carol, my mole at Beacon Bay confirmed they are on the lake. Not in Red Fin.
> The water appears fishable.
> Only 0.13 inches of rain on the lake surface last night. Most of the big rain event went east of the lake. Right over my house. Thanks for the cloud juice Mother Nature.
> Like you, I was very disappointed in the verbal build up to this event.
> ...


I know! The crowing after is probably gonna be a let-down also. Maybe the stakes needed to be higher. We could give some trash-talk lessons with appropriate hyperbole and exaggeration (for a price)! I was taught by the master.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*Throwdown Classic results!!!*

Lightening ripped across the Northern sky, and a little rain persisted dampening the ground, and rolling thunderheads poring rain the distance could be seen when the jagged streaks cracked the sky, as we let the boat off of the trailer.

We had agreed it would most likely blow past where we had in mind fishing and to go a head and launch the Destine.

It was on, the *SS VS Megafish Throw-down Classic,* first annual, non sponsored.

The rules,.... using a 2oz SS Sriper Special Slab, made by the infamous whitebassfisher, for two and half hours who could catch the most, stripers, white bass,..... no cat fish, yellow bass, nothing foul hooked. The fish had to be caught and released with the keeping of 18"+ stripers which die if released, being the only exception.

Fishing was miserable tough, both of us went neck and neck for two hours of fishing, each matching the others catch rate perfectly.

Until, I pulled ahead to first place with a 20" striper 








about 30 minutes before the contest ended, where I stayed.

Fighting off fierce challenges from my formidable foe, but I fell onto home plate with the winning run, and when the water spout cleared, I was the victor.

However. One fish may be within the error of measurement for fishing contests of this sort, it is being looked into by some people,....we did agree to meet again and call this one a non-event.
So,...to be continued.

SS


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! You do need a do-over! 
Look at the pic you just posted. All the rods are bent down around the windshield area! Everything is curved in that area. Were there evil forces upon you? LOL Could you feel the bites?
*lx22f/c* managed a quick striper limit today. Cough cough.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

*ONE STRIPER?

*The twins went out with the Rice family and caught about 50 nice White Bass around the state park this morning. Most jigging*.
*


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like two of the best fishermen in the world ran into a virtual wall of water called *PRESSURE* and just couldn't handle it. But the hyperbole and story telling I'll give an 8!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The state park, why didn't I think of that!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Wow! You do need a do-over!
> Look at the pic you just posted. All the rods are bent down around the windshield area! Everything is curved in that area. Were there evil forces upon you? LOL Could you feel the bites?
> *lx22f/c* managed a quick striper limit today. Cough cough.


trolling,....trolling!
LOL!:whiteshee


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Really! Guru!*

:shamrock:Lost my voice today saying show me! Soon to come back ,then the results will flow! Thanks Loy I seen you fish alot but you you ate more Fish than you caught! Wait till the smoke clears!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I am not able to fish but this is 2Cool fun!!!!!! I will be there next weekend!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

megafish said:


> :shamrock:Lost my voice today saying show me! Soon to come back ,then the results will flow! Thanks Loy I seen you fish alot but you you ate more Fish than you caught! Wait till the smoke clears!


Beats the Crow you you have to eat!!!sorry Mega just had to say that so the rematch will get you fired up. This is all in fun!!!

A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> trolling,....trolling!
> LOL!:whiteshee


Trolling?.... Really?.... Trolling?.... Isn't that one of the original sins? LOL

I have to admit, that is not what I expected from the loser, much less the winner from this event.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Trolling?.... Really?.... Trolling?.... Isn't that one of the original sins? LOL
> 
> I have to admit, that is not what I expected from the loser, much less the winner from this event.


Whoa whoa whoa whitebassfisher, I was referring to lx22f/c's quick catch of 5 stripers,....HE was trolling.

Trolling was against the rules for this man to man event, of course I had to keep reminding megafish to get his bait out of the water as we moved from one spot to the next, I think he is a secret troller when no one is looking.
Which is why he took such a beating yesterday, what with my jigging skills and all, I mean he did get skunked in this non-event!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Post them pics!*



Sunbeam said:


> *ONE STRIPER?
> 
> *The twins went out with the Rice family and caught about 50 nice White Bass around the state park this morning. Most jigging*. Need some pics. Mayor plz.
> *


 Pics?


----------

